# sleep problems G4



## totnesfrank (Oct 21, 2007)

my G4 will not sleep but goes into a coma and must be shut down via power button and restarted, so I leave it on if I want to continue to use it in a couple of hours. After some minutes it make the sound of firmware installing, not a pleasant sound. I've seen this only once before; poor devil had an IBook so he could not close it. Mac site gives no hints. I live in anticipation. Totnesfrank


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

sound of firmware updating? i know of no such sound. in fact the mac should be quite except for the bong at startup. is your g4 a desktop? as for sleep issues, i have never had a mac that would sleep right. even my ibook g4. i have to turn the wireless card off before i can put it to sleep, or else it will not wake up. my g4 desktop will just lock up if i try to put it to sleep. most sleep issues on a mac have to do with hardware, as in there is some piece of hardware that will not allow the computer to goto sleep, or not wake back up, thus keeping the mac from waking. if its a recent development, then think back to see if there has been any hardware, or software changes done on the mac. if possible, try to undo those changes and see if it will sleep again.


----------

